# What is this about excess death?



## blam

Can someone either explain this with data or debunk this? 

For full disclousure, I own Moderna stocks (MRNA) so I am not an anti vaxer.


----------



## espola

blam said:


> Can someone either explain this with data or debunk this?There's more
> 
> For full disclousure, I own Moderna stocks (MRNA) so I am not an anti vaxer.


There's more --









						Colorado candidate campaigns with doctor who shared coronavirus conspiracy theories
					

Republican congressional candidate Steve House held a virtual campaign event Tuesday with a doctor who has spread conspiracy theories about the coronavirus.




					www.denverpost.com


----------



## espola

Debunked -- and I must assume that Dr Victory and Mr Austel know this and proceeded for their own reasons.









						Vaccines didn’t cause increase in deaths and life insurance payouts
					

CLAIM: An increase in death benefits paid out by life insurance providers in the third quarter of 2021 in the United States provides evidence that the COVID-19 vaccines, which became widely available in 2021, led to a spike in deaths.




					apnews.com


----------



## blam

espola said:


> There's more --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado candidate campaigns with doctor who shared coronavirus conspiracy theories
> 
> 
> Republican congressional candidate Steve House held a virtual campaign event Tuesday with a doctor who has spread conspiracy theories about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.denverpost.com


Thanks. It is always and prudent to get both sides of the story, its something I always advocate. 

Both sides of the debates have been very misleading, not just from anti vaxers. A good example is ivecmectin. I cannot stop associating ivecmectin from horse dewormer anymore after the constant association of this drug from CNN. (I assume you know this is a legitimate drug, whether it is useful for treating covid or not, the data is still coming in, and  doctors have been using it on their patients, and it is consumed regularly in some countries).


----------



## espola

blam said:


> Thanks. It is always and prudent to get both sides of the story, its something I always advocate.
> 
> Both sides of the debates have been very misleading, not just from anti vaxers. A good example is ivecmectin. I cannot stop associating ivecmectin from horse dewormer anymore after the constant association of this drug from CNN. (I assume you know this is a legitimate drug, whether it is useful for treating covid or not, the data is still coming in, and  doctors have been using it on their patients, and it is consumed regularly in some countries).


KUSI has led the charge in San Diego on providing an outlet for wingnut conspiracists.  Their former weatherman John Coleman was a noted climate change denialist for years and appeared almost every night with the local weather (the Plumber loved him).  The USI part of their call letters come from US International University, which controlled the station for some time.  USIU was Cal Western for a time when it resided on the Point Loma campus of what is now Point Loma Nazarene University, then became USIU about the time it acquired land from Miramar NAS in a sweetheart deal that only added to its mystique, and now, after years of financial struggles, is Know as Alliant University.  The rumors around town during its best period were that it was created by the State Department as a way to win favors from wealthy foreigners (such as oil sheiks), since students could enroll at USIU but take most of their classes at other San Diego colleges (UCSD, SDSU, USD, etc) due to their liberal credit-transfer policy.  Dr Victory fits the mold of people who are laughed at behind their backs but win a lot of viewers of a particularly low level of sophistication.


----------



## thirteenknots

espola said:


> Debunked -- and I must assume that Dr Victory and Mr Austel know this and proceeded for their own reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccines didn’t cause increase in deaths and life insurance payouts
> 
> 
> CLAIM: An increase in death benefits paid out by life insurance providers in the third quarter of 2021 in the United States provides evidence that the COVID-19 vaccines, which became widely available in 2021, led to a spike in deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com


Go Get Your Heart Checked...

You are a confirmed LIAR.

There is plenty of information that confirms/EXPOSES
what is happening right now.

Go Get Your Heart Checked !


----------



## thirteenknots

espola said:


> KUSI has led the charge in San Diego on providing an outlet for wingnut conspiracists.  Their former weatherman John Coleman was a *noted climate change denialist* for years and appeared almost every night with the local weather (the Plumber loved him).  The USI part of their call letters come from US International University, which controlled the station for some time.  USIU was Cal Western for a time when it resided on the Point Loma campus of what is now Point Loma Nazarene University, then became USIU about the time it acquired land from Miramar NAS in a sweetheart deal that only added to its mystique, and now, after years of financial struggles, is Know as Alliant University.  The rumors around town during his best period were that it was created by the State Department as a way to win favors from wealthy foreigners (such as oil sheiks), since students could enroll at USIU but take most of their classes at other San Diego colleges (UCSD, SDSU, USD, etc) due to their liberal credit-transfer policy.  Dr Victory fits the mold of people who are laughed at behind their backs but win a lot of viewers of a particularly low level of sophistication.



The " Global Warming " now " Climate Change " crap you push is
pure falsehoods and lies.

Any documentation you present is manufactured to counter the TRUTH.

By the way " Mr So Called " authority on this debunked subject:

What about this below....

About HAARP | HAARP (alaska.edu)

You going to LIE about this...?

How about this below....

IRI-2021-1.png (3000×2250) (alaska.edu)

You going to LIE about this...?

Or how about this...?

Murkowski Committee Q&A on HAARP Future - YouTube

Let us see you twist this fact at min 3:00 as you have with your soiled forum past.


----------



## espola

thirteenknots said:


> The " Global Warming " now " Climate Change " crap you push is
> pure falsehoods and lies.
> 
> Any documentation you present is manufactured to counter the TRUTH.
> 
> By the way " Mr So Called " authority on this debunked subject:
> 
> What about this below....
> 
> About HAARP | HAARP (alaska.edu)
> 
> You going to LIE about this...?
> 
> How about this below....
> 
> IRI-2021-1.png (3000×2250) (alaska.edu)
> 
> You going to LIE about this...?
> 
> Or how about this...?
> 
> Murkowski Committee Q&A on HAARP Future - YouTube
> 
> Let us see you twist this fact at min 3:00 as you have with your soiled forum past.


Coocoo.


----------



## thirteenknots

OP_0065_GEIS_ET_AL_BLUE_HORIZONS_II.PDF (defense.gov) 

Oh....how about this...!


----------



## thirteenknots

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Yeah...Gov Documents that dispute YOUR lies.

I expected that.

You are the KING FORUM LIAR.

Go away scumbag, you soil the TRUTH daily.


----------

